# Zoar Lake, Bolivar Dam



## Jimert (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone fished Zoar Lake, Bolivar Dam, or the Tusc in that area? If so did you have any luck?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I've never fished the lake but i have fished the Spillway at Bolivar dam. There's Small Mouth bass and Channel cats in there in pretty decent numbers. I haven't fished it in a few years but it's worth a shot if you live close. I'm only like 10 minutes from there so It's not that far of a drive.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Zoar Lake is no longer there, it has been drained for about 10 years. Bolivar Dam has a good population of Pike, below the spillway for about a mile or so is really good. Also if you like sucker fishing they are thick in there. Dover Dam has a little bit of everything in it.


----------



## Jimert (Mar 5, 2010)

BigBag said:


> Zoar Lake is no longer there, it has been drained for about 10 years. Bolivar Dam has a good population of Pike, below the spillway for about a mile or so is really good. Also if you like sucker fishing they are thick in there. Dover Dam has a little bit of everything in it.


Thanks for the response. Zoar Lake is still there. I believe you're think of Lime Kiln Lake. That was right across from Zoar Lake but was drained for flood control.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

yeah Lime Kiln is the one they drained for flood control! we use to fish for catfish there.


----------

